# Can you guess what these turnings are made of



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I found these online it took a while for me to figure out what kind of material was used. Can you guess?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

colored pencils


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Those are very cool, Jim. I did the "Search Google for this image" thing just to try and get a bigger pic to look at and the answer popped up, so didn't get a chance to guess. Oh well, they're still creative.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

date palm?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

My first guess would have been palm tree also

Oh well


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope! LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jbays
just to smart to make this last long.

http://www.fastcodesign.com/3032477/wanted/artist-glues-hundreds-of-colored-pencils-together-to-create-worlds-most-kid-friendly-


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

That is very cool Jim thanks,
Why couldn't you have given us these pics first, then maybe I would have guessed it. I thought they had somehow infused the veins of a palm with dye.


















I don't think I have the patience to glue 100 pencils together


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm just not sure how you would sand it without the entire thing turning black.

I guess you would have to go over it with a giant eraser right before the finish.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought palm trees at first. but it looks like pencils up close.

Jim


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim; I watched the video of it being made last week, very creative.
Don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's always amazing to me how creative folks can be,I never would have thought of using pencils to build with and then turning them,way cool. Thanks for the extra shots Brain Those would have been too easy  ,I'm with you I wouldn't have the patience either.
I'll to watch that video Don thanks for the heads up.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

They are beautiful but I never would have guessed what they were made out of. Very interesting, Jim.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Jbays
> just to smart to make this last long.
> 
> http://www.fastcodesign.com/3032477/wanted/artist-glues-hundreds-of-colored-pencils-together-to-create-worlds-most-kid-friendly-
> ...


Ouch,
Sorry, was I not supposed to answer? Maybe next time you could add something like, if you know the answer please don't give it so that way it will last a long time!

This was just posted not too long ago.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/199826


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jbay
If you think I was saying something derogatory about you I wasn't ,so I don't understand the "ouch" There was no problem at all with you answering, I was not being sarcastic.

Merry Christmas


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sure,
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If go to Google Images will find many examples of wood tuned colored pencil projects.

https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=635&q=wood+turning+colored+pencils&oq=colored+wood+pencils&gs_l=img.1.1.0i8i30l2.984.11029.0.16587.20.19.0.1.1.0.226.2289.0j18j1.19.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.20.2289.PwInA77zGI4#imgrc=_
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96631

John Choponis posted this one at Lumberjocks last year.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Pencils


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great idea and another example of how creativeness seems to be unlimited.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I always enjoy finding unique things like this it shows someone's always thinking of a new way to do things.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm too late to guess but, I was gonna say black palm for the 2 others and pencils for the other. A belated Merry Christmas to you and yours Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Better late than never LOL .We will just say your the first to wish me a merry Christmas for 2016
Happy new year to you and yours Roger and the whole LJ gang.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> colored pencils
> 
> - jbay


Yep that is want I was going to say. I seen a guy who bought a few hundred boxes of different colors of pencils and glue them all up. Boy it take awhile to do. He did it in Red, Charcoal, blue, green, and yellow then mixed them up of what he had left.
I never knew what finish he put on them.

They really look amazing at a distance then when a person get close it is just a Wow factor


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess it's your turn to try a couple out Arlin


----------

